# question



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

What do u guys do with all the fry.??. if mine were to breed i would not no what to do with them all. I dont think my lfs buys from people in my state. atleast thats what they said to me for catching fish and selling them to em. I will ask if they normally buy breed fish.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

you will just hjave to get a couple smaller tanks as grow-out tanks and raise the fry to a bigger size, I think


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

yeah but then after that what do they do haha . thats alot of piranhas!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

sell em for $$$$


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very good question 
i have noticed over the last little while that everybody wants to breed their p's and have tons of fry!! well i don't blame them one bit, after someone like myself posting pics and having a pinned thread to show my breeding experiences.

having your p's breed is a wonderfull feeling and task to pull off, but you do have to realize that you will sooner or later hit the mother load and have a very large batch of fry, that you will have to house and feed for quite some time before they go out the door. this will cost you alot of extra money you once had. you have to have a tank to hatch the eggs in and another one to split them up after, as they grow fast and then this goes on and on. i spent lots of time driving to all the lfs in the neighborhood and talking to store owners, about taking my fry off my hands for a very low cost/store credit and trust me!! these people no whats going on,







they are not going to jump up and down and say i want them all, they will no that you have to get rid of them or you will be flooded in fry.

i have been turned downed flat several times, told that they only get their p's from "experienced breeders"

i have been offered next to nothing for fry for store credit.

i have been hit with call me next week!! week after week after week. etc.

i only have at the moment two places willing to take fry off my hands, and one of them still has some in stock that has yet to take any!! the other place is taken some,but slower than my set-ups can handle. and they only give store credit..

i just wanted to point out these important facts, and to kinda let people no that just because you can get your p's to breed wich is rare, that you are not in the money







you have alot of work to do to get rid of the fry.

now this is my situation that i am in, here in Winnipeg Canada my city is not all that big and has not that many people into pred fish. wich sucks for me. this might be differ for you and you could have lfs take all the fry you can come up with, i strongly suggest that before anybody tries to breed, that they first ask atleast three lfs in their neighborhood that they would want to deal with for purchasing fry or give store credit. find out what they will give you and find out how much they can sell etc. so you will no what to do with the fry and if you should let the odd batch or two just stay in the breeding tank, to slowly disappear. maybe shipping is an option...

hope this helps you and anybody else that wants to get some







breeding going on. that it is a wonderful thing to do but it is some work and you could get stuck with to many if you get carried away!!!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

and if u live in an illegal state, all u can do is sell to friends...


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I hope you guys don't think this is terrible on my part, but you can always spawn them&#8230; Master the art of spawning reds, and raise them as a food source&#8230;It can be an unlimited food source. Spawn them, and master the reds&#8230; Move on to Gold Spilo's, Spilo CF's and then try other species of Pygo's. Once you have mastered the art of spawning reds, you will have a knowledge that can't be taken away&#8230; I would tell anyone with the tank space to experiment with spawning&#8230;.Don't spawn for money, but knowledge&#8230; If the feeder option is too bad for you as a hobbyist, you can always trade large quantities of reds for rarer species piranhas&#8230;That's what I do&#8230; I spawn so the fish pay for themselves&#8230; You can trade reds for feeders, and large quantities of black worms&#8230;If you are into spawning for money I would master the reds&#8230; Then study Amazon water biotopes, and try to spawn Discus fish&#8230;There is a big similarity in spawning discus and rarer species of piranhas&#8230; Then you will have mastered the art a stabilizing water condition&#8230; This is more valuable than selling any fish&#8230;.If you want to spawn Discus I can give you a clue&#8230; Prop black slate up on angles in the tank, soften the water, maintain a ph of 6.2-6.4 and 84 degree temperature&#8230;Atleast 50% water changes a day&#8230; Try that technique with other species of piranhas&#8230; Let me know what your results are&#8230;



> From yours truely; The original spawning Madman... Muahahahah !!!! Happy Halloween !!!!


----------



## chichlidfreak1 (Sep 27, 2003)

you should listen to these guys they have some good ideas


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

one day i plan to get lots of 20 gallons to try this.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I hope you guys don't think this is terrible on my part, but you can always spawn them&#8230; Master the art of spawning reds, and raise them as a food source&#8230;It can be an unlimited food source.


 wouldnt that create a habbit of cannibalism?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't give you a 100% answer on habit canibalism... But if you have a large breeding pair or colony, and you feed them babies up to 2 inches I think it will be fine... If you can keep them spawning the 3 week old fry can feed the 2 month old fry... Just something I heard about I never did... I was just giving an option to keep piranhas breeding if you have no way to get rid of the babies... Piranhas are canabalistic and meat eaters... I don't think there will be a problem feeding 6 inch or bigger piranhas 1 to 2 inch babies... Bottom line is the spawns are very large... I am just commenting on an option for the fry...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> wrathofgeo Posted on Sep 28 2003, 04:30 AM
> wouldnt that create a habbit of cannibalism?












No, that's how they feed in the wild, cannibalize their brethren. Makes them grow big and strong.


----------

